# Coyote and raccoon Trap Size



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Need some help here please...I have several duke #3's I use for coyote trapping and some smaller duke traps(not sure of the size but smaller than the 3's). Question is, I want to start trapping raccoons using a dirt hole set with the smaller traps but i hear that some people catch coyotes in their raccoon set ups but what I haven't heard is the size traps that were being used. Do yall use the same size traps for coyotes and raccoons or what could I do with the equipment I have to catch raccoons and avoid catching a coyote in a trap to small for it and it gets away? Just stick with the #3's for both? Thanks!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Use some dog proof traps for the raccoons... or use your traps with raccoon bait.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have water where you trap, make some water sets, that will eliminate the coyotes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

like AZ stated use the smaller traps for water sets, then use the #3's for a universal dirt hole setup, bait with a raccoon bait/lure to target the raccoon and take the occasional coyote and fox that happens to step in.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Im not familiar with a water set but I can do a search. Thanks for the info...it almost sounds like I need all #3's for universal catches

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when I was long lining, #3 double long springs were my main go to dry land traps..........


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

.[/quote]



azpredatorhunter said:


> If you have water where you trap, make some water sets, that will eliminate the coyotes.





220swift said:


> like AZ stated use the smaller traps for water sets, then use the #3's for a universal dirt hole setup, bait with a raccoon bait/lure to target the raccoon and take the occasional coyote and fox that happens to step in.


+1 on the above


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info...hope to start in a couple more days! 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I asked about coyote traps on here and the MB 550 was the suggestion. I have caught 3 yotes and several raccoon in them and they flat hold with no foot damage. A little pricey but they are good for anything that steps in them.

Thanks to all those who helped get me started this year. I am having a BLAST!

Steve


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's what PT family's for Steve.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you Steve!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

220,

Victor #2 Coils have always been my go-to for fox.

Victor or Sleepy Creek #2 DLS have always been my go-to for raccoons.

Recently I switched to the #11 DLS for raccoons and think their perfect.

Anyway, what would you think of #2 DLS for fox? Coyotes are scarce where I trap. Don't you think coils are a little faster than DLS? I do think the DLS are easier to bed securely.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Natty, I thinks a #2DLS would be fine for fox, but like you stated, a coil would be a little faster. I agree the DLS is easier to bed, but with a #1.75 or #2 coil you can keep your set a little more compact for the fox you're targeting.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

mb-550 all the way here! best traps around!! they were actually designed by a friend of mine rob caven his initials are stamped on the pan... the mb-450 are a little smaller bout the size of a 1.5 coil but will hold any yote or raccoon


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just picked up some MB-650's w/ rubber jaws this year, and I think they are great! But a little overkill... a #1 1/2 is good for Raccoons and a #3 or #4 for Coyote... if the MB-450's are the size of a #1 1/2 I would go with them if you have the money. I caught a huge Raccoon in a Victor #1 1/2 long spring, it was the biggest Raccoon I ever caught... XL were selling for $20-$25 that year, that one went for $40 XXL?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JustYakin said:


> Need some help here please...I have several duke #3's I use for coyote trapping and some smaller duke traps(not sure of the size but smaller than the 3's). Question is, I want to start trapping raccoons using a dirt hole set with the smaller traps but i hear that some people catch coyotes in their raccoon set ups but what I haven't heard is the size traps that were being used. Do yall use the same size traps for coyotes and raccoons or what could I do with the equipment I have to catch raccoons and avoid catching a coyote in a trap to small for it and it gets away? Just stick with the #3's for both? Thanks!


JustYakin, here's the general trap sizes for trapping; Muskrats #1 or #1 1/2 LS, #110 body-grip or #120 body-grip. Beaver #3 or #4 LS, #220 or #330 BG. Raccoon #1 1/2's #120 BG or #220 BG. Mink #1 or #1 1/2 LS #110 BG or #220 BG. Skunk #1 or #1 1/2 #120 BG or #220 BG. Marten # 1 1/2 coil-spring #120 BG or #220 BG. Weasel #0, #1 or #1 1/2 longspring, #1 coil-spring and #110 BG. Fisher #1 1/2 coil-spring #2 coil-spring or #330 BG. Otter #2 coil-spring, #11 Long-spring or #220 BG and #330 BG. Opossum #1 or #1 1/2 coil-spring #120 BG or #220 BG and every other trap you set.lol... Red Fox # 1 1/2 coil-spring. Gray Fox # 1 1/2 coil-spring. Coyote #3 coil-spring, #4 coil-spring. Bobcat #3 and #4 coil-spring, #330 bodygrip... Cable devices work for all animals if legal. This is just a general list... if anyone want's to know about the different types of sets, I will do my best. ie: Muskrats: Bank/den sets, Blind, Cubby, Feed bed, Float, Slide, Spring run, and Runway. Some set may not be legal in all states, so it's up to you to know the law. P.S. My father was known to skirt the law sometimes...lol. Now that he has passed this year, I guess it won't hurt to give out some of his methods, and stories, legal and not so legal... ie: the time he knocked-out a gamewarden LMAO...I don't recomend you do that, he got shot at when the guy woke up, but he was about a 1/2 mile down the railroad tracks.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

LoL...thanks for the list and the story... im using duke #3 for coyotes in a dirt hole set....something keeps taking my bait. Looks like bobcat tracks. They are digging my hole bigger putting more dirt on top of trap...I think I need to set them a little more sensitive. I think that was my problem...thanks again for all the replies!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

LoL...thanks for the list and the story... im using duke #3 for coyotes in a dirt hole set....something keeps taking my bait. Looks like bobcat tracks. They are digging my hole bigger putting more dirt on top of trap...I think I need to set them a little more sensitive. I think that was my problem...thanks again for all the replies!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

LoL...thanks for the list and the story... im using duke #3 for coyotes in a dirt hole set....something keeps taking my bait. Looks like bobcat tracks. They are digging my hole bigger putting more dirt on top of trap...I think I need to set them a little more sensitive. I think that was my problem...thanks again for all the replies!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

LoL...thanks for the list and the story... im using duke #3 for coyotes in a dirt hole set....something keeps taking my bait. Looks like bobcat tracks. They are digging my hole bigger putting more dirt on top of trap...I think I need to set them a little more sensitive. I think that was my problem...thanks again for all the replies!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

LoL...thanks for the list and the story... im using duke #3 for coyotes in a dirt hole set....something keeps taking my bait. Looks like bobcat tracks. They are digging my hole bigger putting more dirt on top of trap...I think I need to set them a little more sensitive. I think that was my problem...thanks again for all the replies!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry....it appears I had some phone issues....I do apologize

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... When I was a kid trapping in Illinois, I would set all my traps with a hair trigger... My father told me a Mink can and will pull his foot back if he feels the pan moving down, if you get any toe catches adj. your pan, it will prevent ring-offs to. It's best when you catch them above the wrist... Good Luck


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You may be disappointed if you catch a raccoon in a #3 because that leaves a lot of room for them to get to their foot and chew off. They should work good for coyotes though!


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Caught a couple before I had to pull them up and return to work. Will get back to it soon.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catches.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey nice! Always like seeing those grey fox!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## Duke330Conibear (Jan 21, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Use some dog proof traps for the raccoons... or use your traps with raccoon bait.


I would second that!!! DP's work great and so do 1.5's. IMO the Duke 1.5CS is one of the best all-round trap. I have caught raccoon, mink, muskrat, possum&#8230;.and squirrel.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

JustYakin, Congrats on the catches and nice pics. I gotta bring my camera on the line and not just in the backyard.

AZ and Jackpine,

I was looking at those MB 550's for Fox and Coyote. I'm totally happy with V#2's for fox, but I hear a coyote will beat them all to pieces. 650's are coyote sized, but I would only use them upstate. Pricey, but they were built with a plan. They're rock solid, no doubt.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

NattyB said:


> JustYakin, Congrats on the catches and nice pics. I gotta bring my camera on the line and not just in the backyard.
> 
> AZ and Jackpine,
> 
> I was looking at those MB 550's for Fox and Coyote. I'm totally happy with V#2's for fox, but I hear a coyote will beat them all to pieces. 650's are coyote sized, but I would only use them upstate. Pricey, but they were built with a plan. They're rock solid, no doubt.


 The MB's are something to think about, if you don't have trap thieves around. Victors were the only trap I ever used, back in Illinois. MB's were not born yet...


----------

